# uneven drywall ceiling



## tooltimetony (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a question about leveling a drywall ceiling - I am in the process of hanging new kitchen cabinets, when I realized the ceiling is not level, and will make it impossible to make the crown molding mate to the ceiling.  I have about a 1'' drop in 8' run n/s, and 3/4" to 1" drop in 10' run w/e.  Any suggestions on how to best go about resolving this issue? 

To throw gas on the fire, I just installed new 5/8" rock over the existing drywall because it was sagging!


----------



## tmhremodel (Aug 6, 2009)

find your lowest point and highest point. once you do, at your lowest point useing hot mud float the crap out of it filling in the highs. hot mud wont crack as you may need to put an issue up there, box mud (premix), has a tendancy to crack when it drys if you run it too thick. use a 14 inch knife as you'll get better results, also use a 4 ft. level as a straight edge as you work it.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2009)

We covered this a couple months ago, try the search feature and type in crown.The folks with the same issue had good luck with the advice..good luck to you too.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f6/wonky-house-new-kitchen-crown-question-6290/


----------

